# GA: Golden Mix in Savannah



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

the following was copied from It's Raining Cats & Dogs In West Virginia: 12/16/10"Savannah, GA Animal Control - Golden Retriever & Sheltie/Aussie in danger of PTS????!!!!

No PetFinder link was included. I've included the entire post for clarity.

* 12/16/10"Savannah, GA Animal Control - Golden Retriever & Sheltie/Aussie in danger of PTS????!!!! *

​*Wesson 100918125 URGENT!!!*
This is one great dog. Fully grown golden retriever mix approx 1 year and very friendly and playful. Does well with other dogs. Would make a great addition to any family. Please visit him soon as he has been here since September.


​

*Maddie URgent!!!! (No number was listed!)*
Very friendly and sweet sheltie mix. Approx 35lbs and fully grown. Housebroken too. Please come visit this sweetheart soon. 


*Sent:* Thursday, December 16, 2010 8:10 AM
*Subject:* Savannah, GA Animal Control - Golden Retriever & Sheltie/Aussie in danger of PTS????!!!!








*CROSS POSTING!!!* 

*If you can help either one of these dogs, please contact one of the following:*

*Michelle White at 912-401-2991 or Diane Abolt at 912-484-4438*


*IT IS BEYOND ME WHY THESE TWO BEAUTIFUL DOGS ARE NOW LISTED AS URGENT AND WHY THIS WONDERFUL GOLDEN RETRIEVER HAS BEEN THERE SINCE SEPTEMBER!!!*

*IF YOU NEED TRANSPORT FOR THESE BEAUTIES, YOU CAN CONTACT WANDA AT [email protected] *

I will contact the Georgia golden rescues before I leave for the evening - they are in my contacts list!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wesson*

Any news on Wesson?

What a beauty!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think he's actually "Smith" (Wesson is apparently the black lab in the run with him), here is his Petfinder post.

I emailed the GA rescues.


Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Retriever | Savannah, GA | Smith
















* Smith
*

*Retriever: An adoptable dog in Savannah, GA *

Large • Young • Male 
















 
1 year old male retriever mix. He needs a good home with lots of activity. Come see me today. To find out on how to adopt. Go to Pound Pups Rescue Group - Home or call Michelle at 912- 401-2991 No Calls after 9:00 p.m Rescues interested in Pulling must contact Diane Abolt at 912-484-4438 No Calls after 9:00 p.m SAVANNAH ANIMAL CONTROL Is open 7 days a week between 1-4:30 pm 7215 Sallie mood drive. Savannah,

*Smith's Contact Info*

*Savannah Chatham Metropolitan Animal Control*, Savannah, GA 


(912) 351-6750
 Email Savannah Chatham Metropolitan Animal Control
See more pets from Savannah Chatham Metropolitan Animal Control


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for these beautiful doggies.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ADS said to send it to Grateful Goldens of the Low Country and GREAT in Jacksonville, so I've emailed them too.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> ADS said to send it to Grateful Goldens of the Low Country and GREAT in Jacksonville, so I've emailed them too.


I'm impressed - you got a response  I heard nothing in response to my e-mails to the GA groups - hope it works out with Grateful Goldens or GREAT.

I'm not sure if he's Smith or Wesson - the Pound Pups group shows him as Wesson. Whoever he is, he's beautiful and I hope he is rescued or adopted!


----------

